
Nov 2019 OpenSMTPD 6.6.1p1, filter-greylist and tons of portable cleanup - protomyth
https://poolp.org/posts/2019-11-17/november-2019-report-opensmtpd-6.6.1p1-filter-greylist-and-tons-of-portable-cleanup/
======
protomyth
Submitted because the portable considerations are really interesting.

